# Litter Size



## AmyV (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello

I am in the process of looking for a British Shorthair kitten and found a breeder that had a litter due. The breeder has this week contacted me to let me know the kittens had been born, there were only two kittens born and unfortunately one died shortly after birth  My question.....is it normal for a cat to have such a small litter and does the fact that one didn't make it mean the litter is unhealthy? Any advice is much appreciated. 

Amy


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

HI,

One thing I know is that a litter can be only two and can be healthy. A Small litter doesn't seem to be a factor in health where I have observed. 

The other thing is that even only two can actually be from two different fathers. Since this is from a breeder, that may not be a consideration. 

Hopefully you have checked out the reputation of the breeder. 

Your question still seems to be a valid concern. But if the surviving kitten is still available, and appears to be well, checking with you vet is the closest you'll come to knowing for sure. I would not cancel her out just because her litter mate died.
I will be thinking about you and the kitten and wishing you well.
cuzmare


----------



## AmyV (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I just wanted a bit of reassurance and to see if it was unusual to have such a small litter. I will, as you said, have the kitten we choose properly vet checked. Thanks


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

I've seen plenty of cats that have only 1 or 2 kittens and they be very healthy, I've seen litters of 6 kittens where all of them died or where most of them died and the remaining be very healthy. I agree with having a vet look into the kitten and make sure all is well.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I wouldn't be worried unless we're talking about a blood line that continuosly is throwing very small litters and have high mortality rates. Small litters and high mortality are (if very common in a cattery/blood line) indicatiors for a high level of inbreeding and/or infection problems in the cattery.

However, everything from 1 kitten to 9 kittens in a litter is normal and sadly it's normal to, from time to time, lose a very young kitten or two as well.

If the kitten left is healthy and normal I wouldn't worry a bit.


----------

